# dietrich, 6 months old



## lindsay8188

heres dietrich. hes our 6 month old american showline bred boy. this picture was my first time really trying to stack him so please forgive that it isnt perfect! what do you guys think of him? ill love him regardless, i promise!  hes 6 months old tomorrow and weighs around 60lbs now.


----------



## lhczth

Fairly masculine young male with high withers, straight back, but his croup is short and very steep. The angle of the photo is off, but he appears to be quite straight in the shoulder. Very good angulation behind though he looks a bit sloppy and loose right now. Good pasterns, but he is standing a bit east/west in front. OK feet. He has a nice dark face, but I would like to see richer color.


----------



## Xeph

Agreed with Lisa. Though I will say that I prefer a much broader muzzle, and would like a more masculine head. I find that often times in American lines (and this includes my bitch) that the skull of the dog is fine, but it is the muzzle that is lacking in underjaw and overall substance, and that's where you've got an over refined animal.

I'd like a bit more bone. He has a lovely earset and nice prosternum. What's his breeding?


----------

